# i tedeschi autori



## keramus

Ciao a tutti 

Sto leggendo un saggio:
«La Storia» di Elsa Morante  a trent’anni dalla sua morte

C'e` scritto:
Vuol dire però che li raccoglie e confina nelle premesse cronologiche ai vari capitoli, cioè nella «Storia» propriamente detta, mentre nel «Romanzo» applica la sua «terza lettura» e nutre di materna pietà anche _*i tedeschi autori*_ delle inaudite violenze di cui parla.
La mia domanda:
Secondo le regole della grammatica italiana , l'aggettivo di nazionalita` viene dopo il nome, per esempio, un ragazzo tedesco.
Posso dire che l'autore di questo saggio vuole dire:
nutre di materna pietà anche _*i tedeschi che sono autori*_ delle inaudite violenze di cui parla.
E` giusta la mia opinione?

Grazie.


----------



## bearded

keramus said:


> E` giusta la mia opinione?


Penso proprio di sì.  Nel testo, la parola tedeschi non è un aggettivo, bensì un sostantivo (non ''i tedeschi autori'', ma ''i tedeschi, autori delle...'').
La parola autori è un'apposizione.


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @bearded, premetto che non ho letto il libro e pertanto mi baso solo sulla citazione: tu sei proprio sicuro che _tedeschi _non sia aggettivo ma sostantivo?


----------



## bearded

Ciao, lorenzos
Le mie 'certezze' non sono mai al 100%, ma vorrei spiegare perché nella frase data ritengo più probabile che ''tedeschi'' sia un sostantivo:
in italiano la posizione dell'attributo è solitamente piuttosto libera (si può dire 'il verde prato' o 'il prato verde', e verde rimane sempre aggettivo). Però quando l'attributo è di nazionalità le cose cambiano: si dice 'le ragazze inglesi', ma nessuno direbbe o scriverebbe 'le inglesi ragazze sono belle..'.  Ecco, 'i tedeschi autori' (con tedeschi aggettivo) suona un po' come 'le inglesi ragazze', cioè un'espressione piuttosto improbabile - per non dire impossibile, specie in un saggio letterario.
Spero che altri condividano questa mia opinione.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Spero che altri condividano questa mia opinione.



Nel brano citato, il termine_  tedeschi_ è così tanto sostantivo che potrebbe anche essere sostituito col _popolo tedesco_ o, con più precisione, _l'esercito tedesco_.


----------



## lorenzos

_"e nutre di *materna pietà* anche i *tedeschi autori* delle *inaudite violenze *di cui parla."_


----------



## Olaszinhok

_Inaudite violenze_ è un'espressione molto comune, con l'aggettivo preposto al sostantivo; _materna pietà_, anche se vagamente letterario, rientra in una chiara scelta stilistica dell'autrice, i _tedeschi autori_ sarebbe una bell'eccezione.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Penso proprio di sì.  Nel testo, la parola tedeschi non è un aggettivo, bensì un sostantivo (non ''i tedeschi autori'', ma ''i tedeschi, autori delle...'').
> La parola autori è un'apposizione.


Per quel che può valere concordo al 100%, in particolare sull'aggiunta della virgola dopo"tedeschi".


----------



## francisgranada

Olaszinhok said:


> Nel brano citato, il termine_  tedeschi_ è così tanto sostantivo che potrebbe anche essere sostituito col _popolo tedesco_ o, con più precisione, _l'esercito tedesco_.


Non so se andrebbe bene dire _"... e nutre di materna pietà anche *il popolo (*o *l'esercito) tedesco autori* delle inaudite violenze di cui parla ..."._  Comunque, capisco benissimo cosa volevi dire .

Sono d'accordo con Bearded (#2), nonostante ciò la (quasi) regola _" ... quando l'attributo è di nazionalità le cose cambiano: ..." _(#4) non  mi soddisfa ....  Voglio dire che mi pare che dietro ci sia qualche "logica" ancor più generale. Forse dipende dal fatto se il termine di cui si tratta, può essere sia aggettivo che sostantivo o no, oppure si tratta di qualcos'altro (oppure sono io che cerco la logica dove non c'è  ...).


----------



## Olaszinhok

Ciao Francis,
ovviamente nel caso si usi il popolo tedesco o l'esercito tedesco, occorre concordare l'aggettivo al singolare, quindi autore e non autori. Questo lo davo per scontato!


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> [...] in italiano la posizione dell'attributo è solitamente piuttosto libera (si può dire 'il verde prato' o 'il prato verde', e verde rimane sempre aggettivo). Però quando l'attributo è di nazionalità le cose cambiano: si dice 'le ragazze inglesi', ma nessuno direbbe o scriverebbe 'le inglesi ragazze sono belle..'.  Ecco, 'i tedeschi autori' (con tedeschi aggettivo) suona un po' come 'le inglesi ragazze', cioè un'espressione piuttosto improbabile - per non dire impossibile, specie in un saggio letterario.


- Il tedesco piano d'invasione...
- L'austriaco autore del Mein Kampf...
- Gli ucraini autori del massacro di Huta Pieniacka...
- Il portoghese allenatore dell'Inter...


bearded said:


> Penso proprio di sì.  Nel testo, la parola tedeschi non è un aggettivo, bensì un sostantivo (non ''i tedeschi autori'', ma ''i tedeschi, autori delle...'').
> La parola autori è un'apposizione.


L'apposizione sarebbe "autori delle inaudite violenze di cui si parla" e avrebbe richiesto la virgola.
Ma perché modificare un testo per adattarlo alla nostra lettura?


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Il tedesco piano d'invasione...


Per me non ha senso. Direi senz'altro "il piano d'invasione tedesco". Non saprei cos'altro aggiungere. Evidentemente l'italiano che conosco io è diverso dal tuo.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> quando l'attributo è di nazionalità le cose cambiano:


In effetti, avrei dovuto precisare qualcosa di più.  Normalmente - ripeto normalmente - quando l'elemento indicante la nazionalità è preceduto dall'articolo, un orecchio italiano lo avverte come sostantivo.  Nell'espressione ''i tedeschi autori...'' secondo me e, come vedo, non solo secondo me, l'interpretazione di 'tedeschi' come sostantivo è quella standard che corrisponde al normale 'sentire' del lettore italiano. Potendolo fare, perché un autore non scrive ''gli autori tedeschi'' se 'tedeschi' è inteso come aggettivo? Insomma, anche gli esempi di lorenzos al #11 suonano piuttosto innaturali o insoliti (ma da quali fonti provengono?), soprattutto il primo - mentre per gli altri si può fare lo stesso mio ragionamento intendendo gli 'epiteti' di nazionalità come sostantivi - e lamentando la mancanza di una virgola.  Vorrei fare un altro esempio: chi direbbe in italiano _le ungheresi ballerine fautrici di un nuovo ritmo, _e non direbbe piuttosto in modo naturale _le ballerine ungheresi fautrici di un nuovo ritmo_?


----------



## King Crimson

Per quello che vale concordo anch'io con l'interpretazione di bearded e l'opportunità (per non dire necessità) di una virgola dopo "tedeschi". In caso contrario tutto quello che segue "tedeschi" dovrebbe esserne un'apposizione (v. anche lorenzos, post 11), ma al mio orecchio una costruzione di questo genere non suona affatto naturale per un testo in prosa.


----------



## lorenzos

Avevo esordito sollevando un dubbio, non ho incrollabili certezze. E, anche, la frase mi piace per la sua ambiguità, senza la virgola.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Credo che la frase non abbia alcuna ambiguità per un orecchio madrelingua, ma a quanto pare, vi sono sempre eccezioni...


----------



## Pietruzzo

King Crimson said:


> Per quello che vale concordo anch'io con l'interpretazione di bearded e l'opportunità (per non dire necessità) di una virgola dopo "tedeschi"


Ripensandoci, la presenza/assenza della virgola può dare diverse sfumature alla frase. "I tedeschi, autori di inaudite violenze" sembra riferirsi all'intero popolo tedesco. Invece "i tedeschi autori di inaudite violenze" si riferisce a quella parte di tedeschi che le ha compiute. Immagino che la seconda opzione (senza virgola) sia più corretta.


----------



## lorenzos

Pietruzzo said:


> [...]Invece "i tedeschi autori di inaudite violenze" si riferisce a quella parte di tedeschi che le ha compiute. Immagino che la seconda opzione (senza virgola) sia più corretta.


Ma che dici @Pietruzzo: gli autori tedeschi?


----------



## bearded

L'osservazione di Pietruzzo mi appare  fondata, e secondo me la soppressione della virgola non comporta che ''tedeschi'' debba intendersi come aggettivo. Ecco un esempio:
_I macellai (,) uccisori di tanti animali.  _È chiaro che 'macellai' non può essere che sostantivo, e così io intendo anche 'tedeschi' nella frase in discussione. Un sostantivo in quella posizione ci sta benissimo dopo tutto anche senza la virgola, ed il senso cambia come indica Pietruzzo.
La virgola l'avevo posta io in origine per indicare che la mia interpretazione non doveva essere /i tedeschi autori/ (che ripugna al mio orecchio), ma /i tedeschi/autori delle.../.
Sulla necessità o meno di quella virgola nella frase ho in parte cambiato idea, grazie al #17.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Ma che dici @Pietruzzo: gli autori tedeschi?


Non capisco. Per me "autori tedeschi" andrebbe bene in un contesto completamente diverso. Es. "Leggo molti libri di autori tedeschi".


----------

